# The walking dead has become fairly boring



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 5, 2017)

Too much fluff and splitting the story up is dragging it out.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 5, 2017)

While I love the apocalypse genre I read rather than watch.........


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Mar 5, 2017)

I stopped watching after the season with the governor, because I'm just bored of zombies.


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 5, 2017)

Never liked it. It's just gross and not plausible.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 5, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Too much fluff and splitting the story up is dragging it out.


Liberals?


----------



## Missourian (Mar 5, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> While I love the apocalypse genre I read rather than watch.........



Have a recommendation?


----------



## Missourian (Mar 5, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Too much fluff and splitting the story up is dragging it out.



Fear the Walking Dead season 2 comes out on Hulu March 17th...kinda looking forward to that.  Haven't seen TWD since the beating at the end of season 6.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Mar 5, 2017)

Happens to most successful shows.  That is why I prefer shows that have an ending already planned - they are good and then end when it is time rather than when the advertising revenue dries up.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 5, 2017)

Missourian said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > While I love the apocalypse genre I read rather than watch.........
> ...



   That's a tall order given I go through on average around one hundred books a year and I dont limit myself to post apocalyptic dystopia.....and I never re read. 

    I am however at the end of a series that depicts a Civil war "Battalion?" that went through a wormhole and ended up on a somewhat lesser world when it comes to tech.

      I highly recommend it if you're a Civil war buff.

The Lost Regiment.
    By William R. Forstchen.


----------



## tinydancer (Mar 5, 2017)

Ruh roh my daughter just got me season one. It seems cool. I think I wont check into this thread again.


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 6, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Too much fluff and splitting the story up is dragging it out.



I don't really buy the relationship they are trying to play up between two main leads.

That and the gay relationship between two of the men are signs of AMC as liberal owned media.
Still I think they do a good job of appealing to the 2nd Amendment and conservative crowd
in showing WHY you need guns for law and order when you don't have govt to depend on.
If this series was on a conservative outlet, it would be considered 2nd Amendment "porn."

I like what they do with Talking Dead and involving audience participation. 
Talking about the process in media and production is very creative and educational.


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 5, 2017)

I love it that the character they call Jesus is gay.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 8, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> I love it that the character they call Jesus is gay.


Their representation of fags is absurd. In that small circle of people they've had about 6 or 8 queers. A disproportionate representation of reality by a large margin. 
I just ignore it as the social justice agenda it is.


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 9, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > I love it that the character they call Jesus is gay.
> ...



I don't think the numbers are that far off, but I just enjoy the character Jesus, and that later, he revealed his homosexuality.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 9, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


Not that far off? What are they, a group of 15 or so? And out of those 15 to 20, six have been queers. That is not even remotely close to reality.


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 9, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Are you high?  The core group may be 15-20, but between all the communities, we've been introduced to dozens of characters.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 9, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


The core group is the point. It does not represent reality. It should represent a cross section of life but it doesn't. It is heavily weighted with the type of people who would not typically have the skills required for the type of barbarism required to survive. We have a bunch of hard asses & a half dozen queers.

Laughable


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 9, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



The "queers" are hard-asses, too.

I really don't have a dog in this fight. I just had a laugh over Jesus being gay.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 9, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


I just ignore the agenda. But Jesus was pretty feminine so it's no great surprise.


----------



## The Great Goose (Apr 10, 2017)

It's too scary now.


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 10, 2017)

The Great Goose said:


> It's too scary now.



Negan, right?

I thought the zombies were scary, but it's when there's a real live evil human being, it gets too scary.

Negan must die.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 10, 2017)

I was a hard core fan for like the first 4 seasons or so but then it started to go downhill. First, it became more about people than zombies (Zzzzzzz), then stupid shit started happening like Daryl, the hunter, tracker, woodsman, being snuck up from behind by just about everyone all the time, then when Glen didn't die at the dumpster, and then the last straw was Negan. He's ruining the show. Too flamboyant, too much dialog, he bored the shit out of me. Then that other guy has a pet tiger? That was all I could take. I haven't watched it since the episode with the tiger, and won't watch it again until Negan is dead.


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 10, 2017)

The garbage people are pushing me over the edge.  

Why is everyone developing their own dialects?


----------



## FA_Q2 (Apr 11, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > It's too scary now.
> ...


That is the entire point of the series - the zombies are never really the true antagonist.  They are more like the backdrop.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Darkwind (Apr 11, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Too much fluff and splitting the story up is dragging it out.


I've never actually watched an episode but recently discovered that Lauren Cohan is on that show.

Who cares if it has fluff if you can look at a woman who looks like this!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2017)

Negan makes me laugh when he isn't using Lucille. But yeah...too many factors now, too many groups, and it swayed away from the core group.

And Daryl needs to wash his hair. He looks like Junky Depp from Fear The Walking Dead..which I don't watch since episode 3 cuz it's SUPER boring.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 11, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> Never liked it. It's just gross and not plausible.



A show about dead people getting reanimated is not plausible? You're a quick one, aren't you


----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## PredFan (Apr 11, 2017)

FA_Q2 said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...



I have heard this before. My problem with this hat line of thinking is that that makes the show just like every other show. I can flip through the dial and find a lot of shows about humans being assholes to each other. I want a show about zombies.


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 11, 2017)

PredFan said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



But the zombies are not as much of a threat now.  They've figured out lots of defenses against them.

Remember the garbage people with their sword and armor encrusted zombie?  That's how you know how fucked up humans are.  That is when I started cheering the zombies on.  Even more when Sasha turned. The walkers have just become pathetic pawns in the humans' quest to screw up humankind again.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 11, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



I didn't see that episode, I was bored to death by then. The thing is that shows about humans being horrible to humans can be found all over the dial. Zombies, not so much. I'm not interested in the human drama. I can get that anywhere.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 11, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Too much fluff and splitting the story up is dragging it out.
> ...


She cut her hair & now looks like a boy.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Apr 11, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Really!

She is hot no matter what length her hair is.  I certainly cannot confuse her for a boy.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 11, 2017)

FA_Q2 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



She just gets My juices flowing!


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 11, 2017)

Gahhhh....Now I have to go to bed with a chubby and the wife is asleep needing to get up early...

Damn it.  I hate cold showers.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Apr 12, 2017)

PredFan said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


Perhaps but the entire comic series that it is based upon is centered on that idea.  

The term 'walking dead' does not refer to the zombies - it refers to the living.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2017)

It's an awful show. I liked the first season and that's it.


----------



## g5000 (May 8, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Too much fluff and splitting the story up is dragging it out.


I have not watched season 7 yet, but I noticed in seasons 5 and 6 it looked as though the special effects people were all trying to out-gross each other to the point of it being comical.

The gore has become beyond stupid.  It's annoying, pointless, and distracting.

I have never been a fan of the zombie genre, but I watched _Walking Dead_ for the great writing.  I don't know if I even care to see season 7 despite the idiotic cliff hanger at the end of season 6.


----------



## PredFan (May 8, 2017)

FA_Q2 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



I understand that the show is trying to follow the comic to some degree but that doesn't change the result. The result is that the show is no longer unique and is becoming boring.


----------

